# [solved] package.use wird ignoriert

## forrestfunk81

Hallo, 

ich hab lm_sensors 3.1 aus nem lokalem Overlay installiert, die Sensoren auf meinem Board werden erst mit der Version richtig erkannt und 3.1 is noch nicht in Portage. Das hat bisher auch funktioniert. Heute, beim update zieht net-snmp auf einmal die 2.x Version. Ok, kein Problem einfach "net-snmp -lm_sensors" in package.use rein und sollte funktionieren, tuts aber nicht. hplip zieht net-snmp, also hab ich das auch gleich mal reingepackt. net-snmp hab ich vorhin mal unmerged, in der Hoffung, dass es beim Neuinstallieren ohne lm_sensors gebaut wird.

```

# cat /etc/portage/package.use 

net-print/hplip         -snmp              

net-analyzer/net-snmp   -lm_sensors    

.....

```

```

# emerge -1va hplip

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.8 [3.1.0] USE="-sensord" 915 kB [1=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4.2.1-r1  USE="X ipv6 lm_sensors perl python ssl tcpd -diskio -doc -elf -extensible -mfd-rewrites -minimal -rpm (-selinux) -sendmail -smux" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-3.9.4b-r1  USE="dbus ppds qt4 scanner snmp -cupsddk -doc -fax -gtk -minimal -parport -policykit -qt3" 0 kB [0]

Total: 3 packages (1 downgrade, 1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 915 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage

```

Wieso ignoriert portage (teilweise) meine package.use? Da stehen noch einige weitere Pakete und händisch gepflegte USE-Flags drin. Die werden bei einem world update auch nicht geändert. Ich hab die maskierte Version von portage (2.2_rc33).  Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

```

# eix -I portage

[I] sys-apps/portage

     Available versions:  2.1.4.5 2.1.6.7 2.1.6.13 {M}(~)2.2_rc33 {build doc epydoc linguas_pl selinux}

     Installed versions:  2.2_rc33(16:01:50 05/06/09)(-build -doc -epydoc -linguas_pl -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/index.xml

     Description:         Portage is the package management and distribution system for Gentoo

```

----------

## schachti

Kommen evtl. mehrere Zeilen, die net-print/hplip oder net-analyzer/net-snmp enthalten, in Deiner package.use vor?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Arrgh... ja

Vielleicht sollte ich nicht mit Restalkohol an meinem System rumbasteln  :Wink: 

thx

----------

